
Mozilla backs off on validating Firefox Add-on code - cashman
https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2015/12/01/de-coupling-reviews-from-signing-unlisted-add-ons/
======
cashman
This is fallout from Dan Stillman's "Automated Scanning of Firefox Extensions
Is Security Theater" work last week:

[http://danstillman.com/2015/11/23/firefox-extension-
scanning...](http://danstillman.com/2015/11/23/firefox-extension-scanning-is-
security-theater)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10618773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10618773)

